# Minimal slingbow



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Several months ago, Crapshot very kindly sent me some #109 bands by Dykeema:

http://www.dykemarubberband.com/

I have not seen anyone else making bands in #109 size. I was just making up a test set of bands to compare them with Alliance #107 bands. When I stretched out one of the 109s without cutting it, I realized that it was long enough to make a decent band set from just one #109. And then my muddled brain drifted over to bare back shooting, so I used one of the 109s to make a bare back shooter by just cutting it once and putting a pouch between the two ends. (Just recently either Tex or Henry posted a loop of tube made up the same way.) For me, the most comfortable way to shoot the little beast was to loop it over my ring and middle fingers, with a band running on the left between the knuckles of my ring finger and pinky, and on the right with a band running between the knuckles of my middle and index fingers. (I hold the bands in my left and draw the pouch with my right hand.) I did a bit of experimental shooting with ball ammo using the speed bump effect to keep the ammo from smacking my knuckles. As I was shooting, I noticed the gap between the knuckles of my middle and ring fingers. AHA! I said to myself. That makes a natural arrow rest.

I have seen several videos of fellows shooting flechettes bare back ... Frankly, I do not have the nerve to try that. The head of the flechette is hooked and draws back the bands, so the head is well behind the left hand. I had visions of the flechette burying itself in the back of my hand ... not good. But with a full length arrow, the head of the arrow would be in front of the fist, with no chance to hit the hand.

In addition to the #109 bareback rig, I made up another rig using some latex bands I had. I just cut a length of old broom stick the width of my hand, and slit the ends of the stick. Then I used the match stick method to attach the latex bands and pouch. In use, the broom stick sits in the palm of my hand, with the bands passing back between the little finger and ring finger on one side and between the middle finger and index finger on the other side. Here is a photo of the two rigs:










The only arrows I have are quite short, for use in my crossbows. So I could not really test these out. However, here is a photo of me drawing a wooden dowel, just to illustrate:










I can see one potential problem. The arrow and fletching might cause some discomfort or minor injury when passing over the hand. In that case, it would be a simple matter to wear a glove on the left hand.

So, there you have it ... a minimal slingbow. I have used a pouch because I wanted to be able to shoot conventional ammo. If one wanted a dedicated slingbow, one could easily replace the pouch with a string. Such a device would take up almost no room ... except of course for the arrows. Those of you who are into archery and have arrows available might give it a try and let us know how it works out.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Brilliant! That solves the problem of trying to maneuver a bow in the heavy brush and also concealing your weapon. I love it, Charles. Can't get any simpler that that.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Hope that window is open!!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Today you are legendary, Charles. I'm glad the Mayans were wrong.

I too have had the same vision about the flechette. Definitely not a sugar plum moment.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

maybe some soft feathers (I think there called flu flu of fufu feathers or something or other), would work good with out the possibility to stab your hand if one of the feathers were loose. some thing like this : 



or maybr duct tape: 



just a thought


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for your complements and your suggestions. After the holidays I will get some appropriately sized dowel and make some arrows so I can give this a try. I do hope some of those more familiar with archery than I will also try it out and share their results.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I had asked about the size 109 bands couple of months or so back. How do you think they would work on a fork? I won't try the bareback shooting though your way looks fairly safe.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

orcrender said:


> I had asked about the size 109 bands couple of months or so back. How do you think they would work on a fork? I won't try the bareback shooting though your way looks fairly safe.


The 109s are supposed to be 9 inches folded length. That would allow you to make two slingshot bands from one #109. Depending on how frugal you are with your ties, that should allow you a draw of somewhere between 30 and 35 inches. I have not done the head-to-head speed tests with the Alliance #107s yet, but I suspect there will not be a lot of speed difference between the two. I think where they will come into their own is in full butterfly. The 107s only allow me about a 3/4 butterfly, using two 107s to make one band set. But if I use two 109s for one band set, I will be able to draw full butterfly.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a local rubber dealer who sales them. Trouble is it is 25 pounds and $100. I rounded the price up.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Now this bareback I know I can do, and I have the perfect piece of wood for it! Thanks Charles 

Superman365 - I have watched those video of that young man...he makes the coolest PVC bows!


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Great idea! I am fascinated by bareback shooting but have had some painful experiences when shooting steel balls. This might just be the perfect solution.


----------



## ImA4Wheelr (Mar 24, 2015)

What an elegant idea. Thank you for sharing this. Gotta try it. I still have some arrows from my childhood around. I will lose some man points and wear a glove or something though.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

ImA4Wheelr said:


> What an elegant idea. Thank you for sharing this. Gotta try it. I still have some arrows from my childhood around. I will lose some man points and wear a glove or something though.


I never did get back to this idea to really test it. So by all means, keep up posted as to how it works for you.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

